# A Big Thank You



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can I just say to these two and all their mates THANK YOU VERY MUCH
[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looky here


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I'm surprised he ever passed a medical (brain scan included!).

:roll:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Â£8 Million FFS!
Must mean someones desparate :?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I look forward to seeing him fight Bowyer all over again!!! :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Football season is back..........groan!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I believe that Michael Jackson's favourite song is............ 'I'm forever blowing Bubbles' :roll: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

John C said:


> Football season is back..........groan!


Exactly. [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Has the season finished yet? :?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Has the season finished yet? :?


It has for ManU.......unfortunately.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

John C said:


> Football season is back..........groan!


OFFS WTF IS Football?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

saint said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Football season is back..........groan!
> ...


Not something that happens much in jockland :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

ratty said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > John C said:
> ...


Or Newcastle any longer :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

vagman said:


> I believe that Michael Jackson's favourite song is............ 'I'm forever blowing Bubbles' :roll: :lol:


Wondered how long it would take :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Remind me, how many points do Manure have :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


We only need enough points to qualify for the Champions League this year because we will not automatically qualify again for simply winning it this year (at least that is what I have started telling myself to keep me from the depression tablets ) :lol:

Good news for you you got Smithy!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Not to mention Geremi and Rozenhal got to be a couple of the best summer buys


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Fancy the double this year then do you........ :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


You will do much better this yar but the football will be boring as hell, the nivelty will wear off in a season or two.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


It can't get worse than the last few years :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


The neck ache will kill you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll be fine ,I sit behind the goal :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So now the useless waste of space goes and breaks his leg in two places There's Â£8,000,000 down the drain  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

At least he didn't die, or something...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> At least he didn't die, or something...


True, thats a really tragic story :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > At least he didn't die, or something...
> ...


There's been 2 this week, and nearly another one in the Carling Cup tonight...!


----------

